# AC51- 1239E problem - need help !!



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

goingbush said:


> EV Project almost done. Fired up AC-51 today, its got a problem, Programmed Type2 throttle (Curtis 2 wire with switch) Deadband & Full throttle programmed in.
> 
> Max RPM , full throttle - in neutral is 24 RPM (yep 24 only) . 45 x 200Ah LifePo4 reading 160volts , Zeva mk3 BMS - all reading correctly , no errors . What am I missing ??


Try swapping 2 of the phase cables. It sounds like it may be trying to go forward, but the phase wires are going backwards.


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

frodus said:


> Try swapping 2 of the phase cables. It sounds like it may be trying to go forward, but the phase wires are going backwards.


Travis , I owe you a beer ( more like a case of beer) . 

I Phoned HPEVS & they said to check that my BaseSpeed (in Finetuning) was on 3000 RPM , it was set on zero, so I changed & still no go , then I swapped the Phase cables as you suggested & woo Hooo , now spools up to 6500 RPM .

Meybe it was both problems ? thanks again !!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

goingbush said:


> Travis , I owe you a beer ( more like a case of beer) .
> 
> I Phoned HPEVS & they said to check that my BaseSpeed (in Finetuning) was on 3000 RPM , it was set on zero, so I changed & still no go , then I swapped the Phase cables as you suggested & woo Hooo , now spools up to 6500 RPM .
> 
> Meybe it was both problems ? thanks again !!


Glad you got it working! I had the same issue with my AC20 a while back and as soon as I swapped, it started turning correctly. The base speed would also affect the RPM.


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

Now that I have AC51 Running , I have another issue 

Mtemp is 496c connections to motor appear OK , Anyone know if reading high temp puts controller / motor into 'limp mode' . Just sitting in shed with foot on the brake It does seem rather gutless. 

What should the resistance be at ambient temp, I'll put a resistor in the circuit to see if I can get a realistic reading.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Where did you get this motor and controller combo from? Have you reached out to whom you purchased from to get assistance? 

I know that when I sell one through my Business I add in some support time for the customer.


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

I got it from EV Works , the only HPEVS dealer in Australia , unfortunately the other side of the country 4000km away. I contacted them & they said they will get back to me . nothing yet !

I'll call HPEVS myself if im not happy after road testing . Hopefully I'll get it finished today, if not tomorrow. 

Meantime I'll try various resistors on the thermistor lead & see if I can bring Mtemp down to ambient . 496c reading on spyglass is not bringing up any error codes. If need be I'll attach an external thermistor but I don't fancy diassembling & pulling the motor out . Nor the time involved - It took 8 weeks delivery from the time I ordered. 

thanks for your help, cheers Don


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It sounds like the temp sensor is bad, or not reading. It should not be reading that high.

Can you ensure that all of the connectors are fully seated? Wiggle them around and ensure the pins are fully inserted in the connector assembly.


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

frodus said:


> It sounds like the temp sensor is bad, or not reading. It should not be reading that high.
> 
> Can you ensure that all of the connectors are fully seated? Wiggle them around and ensure the pins are fully inserted in the connector assembly.


yep, have double checked, wiring and connectors are good.


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

Today I cut out the connector & soldered the wires direct, incase the problem was in the plug /socket.

I measured about 500 ohms from thermister , which would be about right.

Open circuit or short circuit into controller it reads 496c both ways so the fault is not in the motor end .


----------

